# Training Shamrock



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

*The riding days*

I rode Shamrock for the first time Saturday, after over a month of patient work just getting a saddle on his back. For the first time, he didn't get all panicky with the saddle, didn't tremble when I tightened the girth. He picked the bit right up, with a "I'm ready now" attitude. So I got on. He didn't try to kill me. We started walking, and then spent the next half hour or so walking in circles and figure eights, trudging through 2 feet of snow. He was a little champion. Forward, but not rushing. Responsive to my leg, will need to soften to the bit a little. 
View attachment 374138


View attachment 374146


View attachment 374154

It's hard to know how much training he has had, as we have absolutely no information about him. We have some clues though: First, his fear of saddle, the scars on his nose, and his fear of my lifting a hand indicates some abuse, perhaps at the auction house. His bridlepath, ears, and chin were all clipped, and he is well muscled, with excellent coat condition. At one time, he received excellent care. His superb ground manners indicate that someone put a lot of time into his training, although its difficult to say how much saddle time he had.

Today was our 2nd ride. He saddled like a pro, and he accepted the bit eagerly. We worked more on softening up, and did a lot of walk-trot-stop transitions, and a lot of change in direction. I love this boy. He was even more forward, and his trot is so fast and so bumpy. I still need to figure out the secret to sitting it. We went for a walk up and down the driveway after, and he was an absolute pro. He has a lot of 'go' and I can't wait to try him on the trails. Unfortunately, we're getting more snow tomorrow, and then its going to warm up and rain some, which means it's going to get icy. But hopefully we'll get some good days! Pics from today's ride are below. My boss is making more and more comments about him being my horse. The more I ride him, the more I want him to be my horse! We'll see how it all pans out!


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

I haven't been able to ride Shamrock since our second ride. It was raining today, and I spent too much time riding my other guys yesterday. But, even though I saw him yesterday, I miss him. So I'm posting more pictures of our whole process together thus far.

Playing naughty with Dublin









Introducing the hula hoop









I feel like this sums us up









I guess the tarp isn't SOO bad









That first ride!


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

I want to RIDE! It got warm over the weekend, but its back to wind and cold so there is ice everywhere. I did take Shamrock for a little walk today. He was perfect, he always is on the ground. His personality has done a complete 180 now that I am riding him. He is more confident, more personable, etc. He is still very sensitive to pressure, and always respectful of my space, but riding him has made him fall into his true self! I'm glad he is keeping that, even though I haven't ridden him in a week.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^I feel your pain xD

Subbing. ^^


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

I have NEWS. I didn't ride, but will be tomorrow. However, my boss, dad, and I went to Double G tack, in Maine, which is about 2 hours from me, and my new favorite place. I got new boots, and a nice green halter for Shamrock. On the way home, we were all talking about the different horses I'm working with currently. These words came out of my bosses mouth "Shamrock is yours, if you want him. I haven't said too much because I don't want to pressure you either way, but I want you to spend a lot of time riding him, and if he is as fun and athletic as he has been, and you want him, he is yours". Gah! Mine! Maybe. I've only ridden him 3 times. I don't know how he is going to react in a lot of situations. But, if we continue to work together the way we have, all I have to say is "I want him", and he is mine. I am now allowing myself to fall in love with him as much as my heart desires, and plan on making my decision in the next few months. I have no idea where this is all going, but I'm on cloud 9 and enjoying the ride (pun intended) I'll ride and put pictures up tomorrow! With my new boots on!


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Shamrock went on his first trail ride today! It's still icy, but we managed to get down the road to the railroad tracks, which is a huge snowmobile trail. Perfect footing! There were cars, dogs, snowmobiles, one other green horse and one good ol' boy, and Shamrock was perfect. He only spooked once, at the first snowmobile. We mostly just walked- didn't want to run because of the snowmobiles. Fortunately, everyone was very polite around us. 

He has a big, forward walk and trot, but he is so calm. It could have been a kid on him today. So excited! All the anxiety and fear has just disappeared. He is a completely different horse and a LOT of fun. Cannot wait to canter him. He has a short, short neck, so I am hoping he is not a bucker! Really don't think he will be. We need to work on our brakes a little more, but today couldn't have gone better. And the other green horse, another boy I'm working, did nicely as well. First time my boss had ridden him, so I was nervous, but she is happy with how he is coming along! Come on 30 degree weather! That's all I need! 40s would be even better.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Taking Shamrock to an indoor tomorrow! Should get a good ride in! And finally canter. I have never ridden so long on one horse without cantering, but the footing is just too slick. I also have another possible resale, a horse coming in soon for trail training, another horse to just ride for a lady a couple times a week- so I'm riding about nine different horses each week. Yippee! Shamrock is my favorite though. In a bit of a dilemma. My mind is battling keeping him. I have a feeling he would be ready to sell soon- he's progressing so quickly, is responsive to pressure and not spooky. He is also a perfect kid size, and I know I could make a good profit, and I know that this is the business I'm in, and I need to get used to it. I know that I can keep him, but it seems selfish, when I know he could make someone's dreams come true. My dreams are already coming true- I'm training horses, and seeing real progress, and keeping busy. Do I want my own horse? Absolutely. I just don't know if it will be him. If I don't keep him, I have three resales, and will make enough to afford MY dream horse. I hate decisions. I cant do things if I think they are selfish. I guess I already know that I will go through with the original plan and sell, but this is the stinky part!


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Shamrock and I didn't make it to the indoor last night, but we had an awesome 3 hour trail ride today. He spooked maybe twice, and didn't react to the less than polite cars that passed, the person walking their poodle, or the horses from other farms we passed galloping at us. We had one nervous rider, so only walked/trotted, but Shamrock was perfect. We switched leading and following, and he didn't care either way. I'm going to start taking him out solo for long rides this week. Once we get his canter nicely, he'll be ready to sell. I'll be very sad to see him go, but he is turning into such a gem, I think he deserves his own little girl.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Shamrock is officially for sale. http://nh.craigslist.org/grd/4366698518.html
This whole process has gone by so fast. I can't believe how far he came in 2 months. Now its time to be very picky about who gets him, and enjoy however long I have with him.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

We went on a solo trail ride today! Shamrock was a little bit nervous in the very beginning, but settled down very quickly. He was calm, alert, and sure footed. Every time I ride him, he is better and better. 

Yesterday my boss put the 10 yo neighbor on him for a trail ride, and he took very good care of her. Apparently she kept telling her mom that he was boring (she is used to her mom's very hot, rearing Arabian). Boring is good! There is a woman coming to visit him this weekend, so we'll see how that goes! 

Tomorrow's plan is ringwork, since we've been on the trails for the past two weeks. I can't believe how good he is. This is the horse that bucked his fool head off if he was LOOKING at a saddle, just under two months ago. Now he is a steady eddy, an absolute gem. I keep waiting for him to be naughty and he hasn't been. I know it is not just my work that has made the 180 degrees turn in him, he was just a diamond in the rough. I could not have been more lucky to work with a horse like him.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Shamrock has had a few visitors, but not found his person yet. With the time we've had, we've really concentrated on ringwork. I found some holes there, so we are doing lots of circles and figure 8s and cantering. Found his niche in versatility though. He loved the work we did on a bridge, carrying hula hoops, etc. He prefers doing things he can do at a walk! 

I believe it is only one journal/member so I will keep this journal to document my new horse, as well! I found my heart horse! Picking her up Saturday. She is an 8 yo mustang, bred in captivity. Her name is Nalini  She has not been ridden since last September (she went through auction then, and was bought by a beginner who has yet to ride her), but hardly reacted when I jumped on when I went to see her. She is sweet, super intelligent, and we just clicked. I'm so glad I made the decision to let Shamrock go. This mare just popped up and I fell in love. She will be a respectable citizen soon! She'll need tuning up, and I'll have to figure out how much she knows, but she is going to be a trail/gymkhana/some cow work horse.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Well, I sold my first project horse today! Not Shamrock, but my other project, Dublin. He leaves Friday. Someone also came to see shamrock and she really liked him, but he has a huge trot and she's thinking he won't be very comfortable to ride with all of her friends and their gaited horses, so I have a feeling she will pass.

Have hardly been able to work Nalini with all of the craziness, but I'm working on ground manners, and finding a bit she likes. She prefers a curb to a snaffle, so we'll see what works. I've gotten on a couple times for a little while, playing with the different bits, but I'm planning on really riding her this next week.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

First real ride on Nalini today! We walked and trotted in the ring for half an hour or so. She is soft and light and fun, but I cannot find a bit she likes. I've tried a snaffle, a French link, a happy mouth, a curb bit, and a couple Mylers to see if she preferred something with a roller. Everything I put on her she gapes her mouth over and over and stretches her neck way down- trying to get away from the bit. So going to check her teeth, and try a few bitless options.
I did find the phone number of the farm who owned her before she went through Camelot- hopefully they will talk to me and I can learn a little bit more about her. Maybe they can tell me what bit they used!
























Following me around the pen








Her buddies, Shamrock and Dreamer








This is her Monday face... grumpy at the gelding behind her








I like this tractor. This is my tractor.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Delivered Dublin to his new home, and Shamrock got a very promising visitor last night!
Today Nalini and I had our second ride, and first trail ride. We went with a sane, lazy mare, and a pretty beginner rider. So Lini and I pretty much led the way. We ponied the other girl through one section, passed other horses, dogs, cars, and rushing water and she didn't spook once! She's still not quite used to having a bit in her mouth, but the French link is giving me the best response so far. On the way back, she wanted to run, and kept hopping and tossing her head, but she didn't do anything more than that. For not being handled in so long, I'm really excited. She's clearly had some good training in the past.

After the ride...
















My favorite saddle

















Rode to Temple!








Bought her a new headstall and reins tonight!


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Yesterday, Nalini and I participated in a trick training clinic at my barn. Pics are in the thread below. I really enjoyed it. Mostly just focused on ground work, and a lot of the things were things I work on with the horses that come through for training- ground tying, putting their feet exactly where I want them. As a rule, I don't feed treats, nor do I like horses in my space, but Nalini was very polite about treats. I won't keep up with all of the tricks, but I do plan on following up with the ground tying and stepping up on things. I also finally got a demo on laying a horse down- a technique I'm very interested in learning, though I don't plan on executing it often as a training tool. I do want to teach it as a trick with Nalini. The clinician was very friendly and informative, told us we didn't have to try any tricks we weren't comfortable with, and we all got one on one time. It was an excellent clinic, and my little miss smartypants was a little superstar. 
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/trick-training-clinic-392066/

I've had Nalini for two weeks, and when I got her, she came with one of Cherie's 'lists'. She wouldn't stand tied, wouldn't pick up her feet, constantly tried to rub on me, had zero respect, and wouldn't take a bit. Plus she hadn't been ridden at all in a long time.

As we ride more, I'm sure we'll find more problems, but she stands perfectly still, picks her feet up for me, takes a bit much better, though it needs more work, and she doesn't dare take a step in my space. We've gone on a couple rides and there have been no issues, she follows me like a puppy in the pen, and stuffs her nose in a halter as fast as she can. My little $700 mare has come so far in just two weeks. There is a lot of work to be done, but she is intelligent and sweet natured, and I think she had a good foundation once upon a time. I've stalked the website of the barn that sent her to auction, and they have a jumping trainer and a cutting trainer. I'm guessing she was a western horse, so I'm looking forward to introducing her to some cows this summer!

I had a bit of a 'grass is greener on the other side' dilemma today. Got a job offer on a ranch in California an apprentice trainer. It's perfect for me- in a year or two. Right now, I've got such a good thing going, and there is no way I could leave, nor do I really want to. But a little piece of my soul died when I had to decline the offer. So I'm day dreaming for the time when I will have my little truck and trailer and Nalini, my puppy and I will head west for a year or so and work under a trainer.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/he-just-exploded-393002/

Well, that happened. I'm hurting. We'll see how the next few rides go!

On the bright side, Nalini and I had a great ride today! She is finally giving in to the bit. We have a brand new outdoor ring, so I tested it out today! Trotted quite a bit and cantered a couple times! First time cantering and it was sooo comfy!


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

After Shamrock's explosions, we decided it was not worth risking my safety/ability to work with other horses. We posted him as a project horse with full disclosure, and a woman came to see him, and is picking him up Saturday. I'm frustrated with the way things turned out, but I learned a lot and am looking forward to future projects.

My camera is MIA, so no new pictures of Nalini, but I'm really happy with how she's doing. Solid w-t-c in the ring and on the trail, and she is FAST and really comfortable. So calm, too. She needs muscle from being out of work so long, so we're doing a lot of ground poles and trotting. I think she would be well suited to endurance. I'm not interested in competing, but if the two of us set goals wisely, I think we can go up to a couple 50 mile rides in a year or two. I'm in no hurry. We also did a trick training clinic a week and a half ago, and she was the star of the show. Tack sale next weekend- I can't wait to buy my own saddle for her. First, I need to find my camera.

In other news, I'm moving to the barn! Tiny apartment is all mine! So me, the pup, the horse, and the job are all together. I'll be moving in about two weeks.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Your mare is stunning!


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Thank you! She is an awesome little mare!


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Found my camera!
Today, Nalini and I worked on ground tying, then rode in the ring. We got cut short by the farrier showing up, but still got about 45 minutes of riding time. Worked a lot on transitions and direction changes. She wasn't misbehaving, but she was spunky and wanted to be naughty so we did a lot of busy work. Hopefully, eventually, someone will actually be around when I'm riding her so we can get riding pictures and videos.
You want to make me work?







Ground tying







On the stump








Tired eyes. We didn't work that hard today, missy!







Love the striping on her shoulders. It's becoming so prominent now that she's shedding out.







Getting a good roll in.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I am sorry things didn't work out with Shamrock, but it sounds like he went to a good place for him.

Congrats on Nalini! She's absolutely stunning and looks so sweet. Of course, I may be biased as I've got a soft spot for the 'stangs.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

I wish things had gone differently, but I rode him yesterday, and he was his normal self. I didn't have much say in the situation, so I'm glad he's off to a decent home. I learned a lot from him.

Nalini is the biggest sweetheart! She is so steady and calm, but she has the perfect amount of spunk!


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Today, Nalini and I had a five hour trail ride with my boss and her neighbor. At first she was a little bit naughty. Popping up a foot or two, wanting to run, and then attempting to roll. And for the first time in years, I was nervous. I got off and led her a ways, even. I don't know why, except that it had everything to do with being afraid that if I made her shape up, she would explode the way Shamrock did. But I've ridden her since then several times so today shouldn't have been different. Anyway, the neighbor is a very capable rider and offered to swap with me a ways. I was relieved. For some reason, the thought of jumping on a crazy Arabian in a little bitty jumping saddle seemed fine. I felt fine. Mr. Max and I had a lot of fun, and after about half an hour, we traded back. I was fine the rest of the ride. I'm not sure where the nerves came from, or where they went, but after they were gone I had a blast. We spent the next three hours perfectly content!

Before the ride








Off we go!








































Are we done yet?








Sweaty girl! But she was hot and ready to go faster right up til I swung off!


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

A few more pics from today- one on Max, and a few on Nalini.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

And now, the saddle search. I've been using my boss's roping saddle, but I really need my own, so that she's not stuck in someone else's saddle when we ride together. And I want my own. I'm looking for a saddle I can use on Nalini, and projects coming in (got a few possibilities I'm excited about!) I need something with a deep seat, prefer a ranch type saddle but also looking at barrel saddles, and around 15". Here are some of my options:
14.5" Don Rich Barrel Saddle

Rocking R Barrel Racing Saddle 15 1 2" Lightly Used | eBay

15" Circle Y Barrel Saddle | eBay

Shop Used 15in. Tom Conway Team Roper Saddle
Mostly barrel saddles, so far, but I'll keep posting as I look. The search for a good used saddle is a lot harder than it was for me to find Nalini!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

What size saddle does she need? That might limit your options by quite a bit and those 4 that you listed, 3 of them are different tree sizes (the tom conway doesn't list a tree size).

Can you find out the size of the tree on the saddle you've been using? That will give you a good idea of what to look for (or _not _to look for). Without better pictures of the saddle on her and the sweat marks after a ride, this is only a guess but I suspect that the saddle pictured on her is actually a little too flat through the bars. It looks like she's got dry spots high up on her shoulders, meaning that only the top of the bars are making contact and the pressure is concentrated there while the bottoms of the bars flare away from her body.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

smrobs said:


> What size saddle does she need? That might limit your options by quite a bit and those 4 that you listed, 3 of them are different tree sizes (the tom conway doesn't list a tree size).
> 
> Can you find out the size of the tree on the saddle you've been using? That will give you a good idea of what to look for (or _not _to look for). Without better pictures of the saddle on her and the sweat marks after a ride, this is only a guess but I suspect that the saddle pictured on her is actually a little too flat through the bars. It looks like she's got dry spots high up on her shoulders, meaning that only the top of the bars are making contact and the pressure is concentrated there while the bottoms of the bars flare away from her body.


 I need to try some other saddles on her and know for sure. My bosses saddle isn't a perfect fit- like you said, drier spots up in the front after our ride. The saddle is FQHB, and fits most of the horses at the barn. I'm thinking regular qh bars? Someone told me that he thinks she needs a 7 inch gullet with SQHB, but I'm really clueless about this stuff. I thought a 7 inch was FQHB and a 6.5 was semi? I've never done any of this myself, and it's something I need to learn more about. I'm planning on borrowing a few saddles and get a definite size tomorrow. Right now I'm looking around and making sure there are decent used saddles in my range (staying under $900).


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Unfortunately, there is no real set standard for western tree sizes. Some saddles advertised as Semi-QHB have a 6.5 inch gullet, others have a 6.75 inch gullet. On those saddles that you linked a couple of posts ago, one was advertised as FQHB with a 7.5 inch gullet and another was a FQHB with a 7 inch gullet. My draft cross that weighs 1500 pounds wears a FQHB with a 7" gullet so I can't even imagine how wide a horse would have to be for a 7.5".

I found this rather interesting. It's a lot of information but very informative so it may be of some help to you.
Measuring Horses For Fit


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Thank you for the link! Like I said, horse shopping is way easier than finding a saddle! The worst that can happen is I'll have to resell a saddle or two if I don't get it right the first time. I wish we had a good used tack shop nearby so I could just try it right on before I but there isn't much around.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I understand that completely. I have to drive 2 hours one way to find a decent sized tack store (that carries more than crappy bridles and overpriced bits) and they still don't sell quality saddles. It's certainly not affordable :shock:.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Yesterday, I was sick as a dog and throwing up all day so today I was exhausted. I just helped the vet hold a horse, tacked up a few horses going out for a trail ride, and hung out with my girl. It's supposed to rain all day tomorrow, but my boss wants to go to a tack shop for the day (no hope of finding a good saddle there, but I'm sure I'll bring something home). I also need to start packing my stuff, because I'm moving in a WEEK!! 

Just hanging out








What are you DOING on my hay?








I'm not above selfies, as long as there is a horse or dog involved...








Her best buddy, Dreamer. He's going home in a week, not sure how she's going to handle that.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Checked out a new project today, and he is coming home soon! I'll put pictures up when he arrives. Should be an easy one. He is a 14 yo QH/Morgan cross, used to be an eventer, then did western for 4 years, then got given to this lady a year ago. He intimidates her by spinning around and heading for the gate every time she rides (only rode him in a ring.) She was trying to learn to ride English on him, and every time he felt her balance was off, he would try to turn around. 

He has exceptional ground manners, a little bit standoffish in temperament, but a perfect gentleman. He didn't want to go fast under saddle, but he moved when I made him. He had really nice movement. He's been very well trained, and didn't do anything naughty when we pushed him, so I think he has just learned how to intimidate his novice owner. He was really, really NICE to ride. He's a bit ring sour, so I plan on starting him right out on the trails. I'll be refining his Western riding, and making him steady on the trails, and my boss's neighbor is going to brush him up on the English. Should be a fun project! I think he'll be able to go in any direction, once we get him back to work. His name is Maximus, and pictures are coming!


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Picking up Maximus Saturday! Pictures will come then! I also might have found a saddle! It's an older Simco, has a good deep seat, and a good price. I'm really hoping nobody beat me to it. I've been doing a lot of saddle research and searching the past few days. I was a little embarrassed when I started to figure out how much I don't know about tack, so I'm feeling slightly better now!

I'm also no longer sick! My problem is, I get wicked migraines when there is a big jump in humidity, and throw up all day. Being in New England, that means I get them quite often. I love New Hampshire, but I'm thinking of relocating once this job has run its course. Probably won't be for a couple years, after I buy a truck and trailer, and I'm ready for a new experience. Right now, what I'm doing is perfect for me and everything is working out in my favor. But eventually, I want to go west and apprentice under a trainer for a year or two. See if a drier climate helps my migraines, and learn how to train a ranch horse, and learn something about cows. I've helped with calving once or twice, but I don't know much of anything about cows, except how to make a burger and say 'moo.' After my last migraine that didn't fully go away until today, I've been day dreaming about my trip west. Someday. If it doesn't help or I hate it, I can come back home and train better horses. If I love it, I can stay.

Smrobs, I'd love to ride with you sometime! And Cherie, and Cowchick, and... a whole list of HF folk who live far away!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

You're more than welcome at my house anytime, but we only have cattle in the summer...and only then when we actually get enough rain to have grass LOL.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

I can't imagine being somewhere that isn't green all of the time. Oh, I want to go west. My traveling foot is itching tonight. Maybe it's because I'm packing go move only 20 minutes away. I love New England, but it really doesn't suit my horsey dreams. For tonight, I'll just have to listen to 'Wide Open Spaces' and look at ranch saddles and trucks.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, here's another thing for you to look at. Notice the lack of green? :wink:


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Not fair! Here, if it's not green, its white! Looks like you have some seriously beautiful riding! A lot more rugged looking. We have a lot of rocky areas- all granite, pretty much, but it's mostly forest. Not a lot of just open space. I sooo want to jump in that picture and go for a good gallop!


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Nalini and I had a fun bareback ride yesterday. Today was ridiculously windy, so I worked on paddocks. Boring, but easy and I heard some of my favorite Garth and George songs. Got some pictures to introduce everyone to the whole herd of boys, since I've been focusing on Lini.

The boys are very concerned about me travelling alone, so I get my own army of escorts! The warmblood and arabian in front is are boarders, the paint is Bailey, the appy is Spirit. The two in the back, eating, are Bailey 2.0, and King.








I don't think I've talked about King yet. He is 20. Well bred barrel lines, but was shown WP in his younger years, has done skijoring, mounted shooting, etc. He is my favorite of the boys. I ride him pretty often, it's nice to ride sane, trained horses when I'm finished with the crazy clan! He is the 'Cadillac' of the farm. Soooo smooth, so fast. When we're out for a gallop, I can only tell how fast we're going by the tears running down my face.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Also... saddles. These are the Corrientes I'm liking. A roper, a few wades, a few associations. I won't be able to get one for a month or two, but I'm enjoying looking and oohing and ahhing! These are all under consideration, but obviously there might be different ones available once I'm ready to buy.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL I've also had my eye on that second one.

Gorgeous "escorts" you've got there.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

The 2nd and third are my favorites for sure!


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

It got hot today! 65 and sunny, so Nalini had a bath. She wasn't too happy about the hose, but was fine once she stood still. Then I brushed her with a shedding brush and got all of the dead hairs out. Of course, she rolled as soon as I pit her in a pen, but she should look nice once I brush her up tomorrow. 

I also finally rode my dad's new shooting horse, Annie. She's pretty hot, and I had a hard time with those stupid barrel reins. Give me split reins, please and thank you! 

















In other news, I've got a lady up the road who wants me to ride her horses once a week, and my best friends' mom asked me to help out a little bit with barn chores over at her place a few times a week until they graduate. So, more money for me! I bought 'Hackamore Reinsman' tonight to celebrate, haha.

Also, there might be a young trainer coming out from out west to help for a month or two. I guess my boss knows him, and invited him out. So, summertime, and a guy that knows how to ride? My next few months are looking pretty good!

I'm also moving in less than two days, so I should really finish packing. So excited to finally have my own apartment!


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Also, Nalini's soul mate is leaving Saturday. Hopefully she'll find her rebound with the new guy coming in!


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Today was absolutely gorgeous. I was bored this morning, so I loaded my stuff up and moved in a day early! Pics of the place are below. I rode King, and got some pictures of Nalini after we worked.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

A few more pics


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, that is one gorgeous bedroom. I love the skylight right over the bed.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

It is reallyyy nice, I love the skylights- perfect for reading. And the bookshelf made me so happy! I've never owned a bookshelf that actually held all of my books... It's my first time living all the way by myself and I lucked out big time!


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

It's been a busy day! Hay guy showed up right at 7, then we went and picked up new guy, then went on a three hour trail ride, and now I'm just enjoying my apartment! 

Meet Maximus. Just grabbed a few pics in the paddock today. Pictures/Videos will come once we start riding him, which will be very soon! Probably Monday, as tomorrow is my day off.
































Nalini was a pig when then the new bales got placed by her pen. Caught red handed!


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Maximus and I went for a long, exciting trail ride today. We had dogs with us, went down the railroad tracks, through the woods, on the roads, and even went swimming. He took it all in stride, never spooked. He listened to me, and was careful about his footing. His first trail ride in at least a year, as his previous owner kept him in a ring. His trot is big, and his canter is like sitting on a big couch! I am very much looking forward to getting my own saddle so that I'm not stuck in the tucker on group rides. It was comfy though!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks like you had a blast


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

It was an awesome ride! I hate boring old walk down the trail rides... Gotta get them exposed to everything possible!


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Today, Maximus and I went out on a solo trail ride. His old owner said that in the ring, he would spin and go stand by the gate until she got off. So, I figured he wouldn't be thrilled about going off by himself, but he was so good Monday that I knew he could handle it.

He attempted to spin around a couple times, and I just blocked him and kept moving him forward. He started to settle down and we cantered around a little. At one point, we were cantering on a wide trail and he thought it would be great dun to spin and try to bolt home (bolt is a relative term, he is slowwwww) I made him canter some small tight circles, and then kept him cantering down the trail. He was very tired at that point, so I don't think he had as much fun as he had hoped! I made him trot past the driveway, and then go back and forth without trying to turn into it a few times. That didn't faze him at all. I think it was a productive ride!

Ignore the rainbow reins. The bridle that fits him best is shared with my boss's 10 yo boy, and I forgot to switch out the reins!
































Inka came with us, and she is still sleeping!








I'm eating lunch now, haven't ridden Nalini yet, but I'm planning on doing some ring work and then working her bareback. Might put some pictures up tonight, if someone shows up that can take them!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Sounds like you made some real progress with him today .


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

I think it was a good start! Really, he isn't a 'problem horse' at all. Easy peasy project, which is nice after Shamrock. I was pretty discouraged with myself, even though Dublin and Finn were fine. But Maximus is just a horse who has had very good training, and then got a year with a timid rider and learned how to be smarter than her, so he didn't get ridden much. I only have to correct him once, and no matter how hard I push him, he doesn't do anything BAD. He won't buck or rear or anything 'taboo'. He just needs a tune up. Good thing, cause once he's gone, I'll be able to buy my saddle and I am getting seriously impatient!


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Today was long and successful. First day helping out at my friends' barn, after I finished morning chores here. Except they have 36 horses on the property right now, so chores take forever. So, I got there at 8, let horses out, cleaned 12 stalls (their mom did the other 12ish), filled stock tanks, reset grain, hay, and water in all the stalls. Phew! Finished at 10:30 though! Their mom is going to pay me extra to ride a horse or two while I'm there, as they have at least 10 horses in for training. I don't know how they do it! Our lives are very similar, but mine is scaled down quite a bit. 

Then, I rode Max in the ring, because I might be using him to teach a lesson on Saturday. A woman who knows how to ride wants to take a few lessons, and lease or buy her lesson horse eventually- so it would be sweet if her and Max click- he could get ridden by other people, and if she bought him, he would be boarded here. Of course, I'm thinking ahead, but I'm hoping that if I think about it enough that I will 'will' it into existence.

Next on my list was meeting a lady who wants me to ride her horses twice a week. Both are older and well trained, she just doesn't have the time to ride them. So, we were standing and talking about the horses and she said "Now, about price. Is $40/hour enough or were thinking more?" If I had a drink, I would have spit it out, right there. I assured her that was more than enough, and thanked her for being so generous, but I still can't believe it. Might be ordering that saddle soon!

Got back home and played with my puppy in the river, then took a book or two on top of Nalini's round bale and read a while. When my boss got home, we started putting up fencing to enlarge the back pasture (adding another 20 acres). I'll have to give Nalini the new job of checking fence a couple times a week once that's done! So, we put in all of the fence clips we had, and walked the perimeter of the 'new' pasture (which we will be clearing this summer. It's been logged, but the loggers left a huge mess, unfortunately.) The pics show part of the new area (horses won't be allowed back there for a while, we're just putting up fence clips on the trees and surveying the clean up.)


Next was pizza, and HF. My bed is calling to me... Tomorrow will probably be about the same! I love busy days. Well, I love sleeping after busy days. There is nothing better than a good night's sleep when you know you actually deserve it.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Pictures of the someday-pasture.
















Lots of projects. Between this and the indoor going up soon, plus all of the day to day stuff, we should keep busy. I love being apart of this place and watching it grow into the most charming barn. The fb page is Almost There Farm, if anyone wants to 'like' it. Feel free to add me, Leah Smith, too.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Today, I rode the biggest horse I've ever ridden. 19 hh. I felt like a little girl on a pony with my legs barely going to the end of the saddle pad. It was fun though! He is a giant couch. I ride quite a few draft crosses, but never one quite as big as Cupcake!









Wet and icky after that ride, but Max and I worked on standing still while tied- I tied him and went and mucked a small paddock. He was calm and still when I got back. He's doesn't pull back or anything, he just gets fidgety. Nalini just got a brushing and some hugs. Hoping for a long trail ride tomorrow, if it doesn't pour all day.

My other book came in today! I ordered Hackamore Reinsman and True Horsemanship Through Feel, and got HR a week ago, but THTF came in today. I'm about halfway through just reading it- will go back and psycho analyze later, but I really, really like it. I love how it's written too. It's in 'old cowboy speak' and keeps saying things like 'get him real mellow' and 'that right there is an actual fact.' Makes me laugh, but it also makes me think. I love how different horses respond to energy. It's fascinating, and it was cool to see that a bunch of the exercises in there are things that I just started doing on my own over the past few years. Now I can 'cite' my work. Also, there are some great quotes and poems that I might repeat on here...


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Today was hot and lovely! Cleaned some paddocks, rode Max, introduced him to the hose (he was not a fan, but he'll get better), and gave Nalini a nice long bath.

After that, I caught up on some reading and played with Inka in the river! It was a beautiful, lazy day.

Maximus being handsome.









Nalini's bath.








Drying off.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Saddle is ordered! Yippee! The waiting games begin.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Nice choice! Are you having bucking rolls put on it or are you going without?


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

I'm going to go without, and if I decide I miss them, I'll just order them from corriente and have somebody local put them on. I'm excited! I forgot to ask them to turn the stirrups for me, so I'll be learning how to do that.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

It's been a few days since an update. Things have been hectic, between Max and fencing and getting everything ready for the new trainer coming for the summer. 

Today was especially crazy. I went to my friend's barn to help with morning chores, and found out from their mom that a woman we used to gymkhana with was getting rid of their horses. My friend's mom (I'll just call her mom for the rest of the story) went to see them (two of the them were bred by her stud) and was horrified. They had food, water and shelter, but the two young ones were in stalls, hadn't been out of the stall in 2 years, and hadn't had their stalls cleaned in 2 years. The manure was literally touching the bottom of their bellies. The other 3 horses were in a small paddock that also hadn't been cleaned in 2 years. There has been no foot trimming in 2 years. So, she was telling me about it, saying how she told the owner that she was coming to get all of them at the beginning of next week (she's going out of town tomorrow for the weekend.) Mom kept telling me, I know they've been in there for years, but I just can't leave them for a few more days. Her 11 o'clock lesson was canceled, so I said, let's go get them now.

We got the three in the pasture first. All Arabian mares. One 20, one 12, one 8. Brought them into Mom's indoor. We went back for the young ones, 4 and 5. They are the ones who have been locked up in manure for 2 years. We had to use a saw and cut the stall door off to get them out, then we loaded them up, and put them in the indoor with the others. They are all well-fed and look healthy, with exception of tangled manes and horrid feet. I'm taking the 12 yo, Missy, and the 5 yo, who is currently named Danny. The 20 yo is going to my dad, as he needs a companion horse. My friends are keeping the 4 yo, and will probably train and resale the 8 yo.

Pictures are below. Missy used to be a trail horse, I'm hoping she'll take to being handled again well, she has a good personality and enjoyed my company. Danny has had almost zero handling, but was very curious, and approached me several times. She'll be the first horse I start from scratch. I rode her sire (Mom's paint stud who is the sire of both young ones) as a kid, and all of his babies are calm and good natured. With any luck, she'll get his nature with her momma's Arabian brain.

Domino, the 4 yo my friend will be training








Danny








Missy








Sarena, the 20 yo my dad is taking









































Any name suggestions for Danny would be appreciated. We're moving her and Misy back to my barn tomorrow or Saturday. My first priority is getting those feet done. Might have to drug her for her first trimming. As far as I know, they have never been done in her life. We'll work on getting friendly, picking up feet, leading etc. It's like having a yearling. I doubt I'll start her undersaddle until the end of the summer. I'll be ponying them both quite a bit, as they have not had much exposure to the outside world, but Missy should be ready to get back into riding within a month. I'm in for quite the adventure with these two. I'm already in love with Danny.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

A few more shots from this morning. They are outside for the first time in two years!

All five of them. The three with their butts facing the camera will be heading to our place, the paint facing the camera will be staying with my friends, and the bay beside it is going to my dads.









The grey on the left is one my neighbor (she boards her arab gelding at our place) is planning on taking. Missy is in the middle, she is coming with me, and has had quite a bit of work done with her, so we'll see how much she remembers. She is an absolute sweetheart. On the right is Danny (name pending) who is Missy's baby and my 'big' project. She is super friendly and curious. She hasn't been outside a garage in two years, but with cars, tractors, and dogs running around, she wanted to visit them all.


















Sweet girl. She needs a new name. I'm terrible at naming mares. I have Katniss and Reba on the list so far.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Name ideas still needed! 
The list so far:
Reba
Seneca
Tiny Dancer
Scarlette
Sienna
Memphis


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

One more update for today. We had three people lined up to see Maximus this weekend. So of course, he broke out of our fence, and went through the neighbors barbed wire to visit the cows. 5 stitches, 8 staples and two cancelations later, and he's doing much better. One woman was on her way to see him already, so she finished up her trip and hung around until the vet left. She really, really likes him and said she's planning on taking him as soon as his coggins come through. So the disaster has a promising ending! Good ol' Max, he handles injury very calmly! I think he liked his drugs.

New trainer will be here in a week or so, new horses will be about the same. Since Max is out of commission, I've currently got zero horses in! I might actually get to spend some time with Nalini. I wish my saddle was here!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Poor guy, but glad it wasn't more serious....and super glad that she liked him anyway .


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

We finally got the new girls home! I think they like grass.































It took forever to load them up, as the old owner came to 'help' and made it way worse, plus she was blubbering like a baby. I hate that she knows where our barn is now- she's going to be 'visiting' every day. Grrr. The irony of all ironies is that she wanted to come see their 'living conditions' here. Hello, not much could be worse than how you cared for them, lady. I don't understand how anybody could feel like they truly loved and cared for their horses, keeping them in four feet of crap. She might be told in a not so friendly manner to get off the property.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Max is sold! He left last night. The woman lowballed us a bit, but not too bad. Had we declined, we would have spent the same amount of money feeding him until he is rideable again and finding another owner. So I have a pocket full of money, which makes up for my saddle taking me to the poor house!

I worked with Missy and Danni (who we are calling GirlScout) today. Short sessions. Missy is very resistant to pressure, and has a tendency to go up rather than forward, but we went on a few walks today, and by the last one, she was really starting to get it. I think that I should be good to start riding her by the end of next week, if I do a lot of ponying and walking over the next few days.

With GirlScout, I just worked on touching her all over, and picking her feet up. She did really well, picked all four up, after a bit of coaxing, and didn't kick or pull away or anything. 
She needs the whole foundation, and I don't want to over expose her. It's difficult because she is 5, and physically ready for anything, and her personality is perfect. But, she has had zero exposure to the world. She's a baby, mentally. It's a tough line to walk.

Btw, smrobs, in case you're wondering who the weirdo who added you on fb was, it's me!


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

All my girls are doing so well!

Missy and I have been working hard on manners. She is so sweet. First horse I've ever met that truly doesn't have a mean bone in her body. She's got so much 'try'. I ended up getting on her yesterday for a few minutes. She walked a few steps when I got on, but stopped as soon as I asked. We stood for a few minutes, walked in a few circles, and called it a job well done! Today we went for a long walk down the trails, got some exposure to the 'real' world.

















GirlScout has been coming along nicely, too. She is friendly, and will let me rub her, pick her feet up, etc. but she is so unresponsive to pressure, and has zero qualms about running through me. So today, we did a lot of backing up, a lot of circles, and a lot of standing still. By the end, she was stepping away from me every time I stepped into her space, and was staying out of my space. All she needs is a couple of nice long walks, and then just keeping it fresh. She's going to be a nice little mare. I might start her under saddle by the end of the month or sooner.


























Today happened to be almost 90 degrees, so Nalini and I decided that working hard was for losers, and we went down to the river, took a quick dip, and then I sat in the sun while she grazed. She had a blast, splashing me, the dog, herself. The grass was her favorite part though!


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

My boss played hooky and didn't go to work today so we worked on lots of projects. Moved fence, ran errands, moved more fence... I am dirty! We're looking at buying a lesson horse, so talked to lots of people too. We just need one of those dead broke types because we're doing a couple weeks of summer camp this summer (Ughh. I do NOT like kids.)

We also met the new trainer who I'll be spending my summer with. Oh my. Let's just say I can think of LOTS of worse ways to spend my summer. He is a really cute guy, we talked horses for a long time, and it seems like he and I pretty much see eye to eye on training.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

And... we brought home a new lesson horse today! Brought her home at 6, fifteen minutes later she gave her first lesson. I rode her when we checked her out. She was bought to be a reining and cutting show horse, but gets seasonal allergies and can't hold up with a lot of heavy, demanding work. She's an incredible ride. I like show horse flunk outs! Knows her leads and flying changes, canters from a stand still, stops when you sink your butt down, and backs up at the wiggle of a pinky. I'll be playing with her quite a bit! She came from a reputable barn that we've bought from before, so it was a very casual sale. Jumped on, rode her for maybe five minutes, and brought her home. She did perfectly in her first lesson! I'll get pictures up tomorrow. She's stocky and cowy looking, a jet black grade QH, 15.1hh, 12 years old. And her name is Zena!


----------



## MissColonel (Jun 1, 2014)

Can't wait to hear more about the new lesson horse love those reining, working cow type  I hope for pics too :rofl:


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

I'll put the pictures of her up tomorrow! Keep forgetting to take them, but I'm taking her out for a long trail ride tomorrow afternoon. 

Today, our new trainer had his first clinic. I was impressed. He had everyone doing some good, basic, softening exercises, and I participated a little bit with the horse he was using, while he was helping everyone else out. We were 'lunging' the horse around us at a walk with their bridles, and asking them to move their hips over. Then we added turning their nose in, and asking them to drop their heads. The horse I was working with was Finn, who I briefly mentioned in my first post. He was my first client, and spent three months at the barn, so it was great to work with him again.

Oh, and the trainer, who I'll call J, has two Corriente Saddles! An association, and a wade (which is what I ordered.) That was a cool coincidence. I am so sick of waiting for my saddle to come in. It's been 24 days, so it should be here any day now.
















BTW- I don't think that more than three or four people read this thread, but if a mod could change the title to "Training Adventures" or some other 'broad' name, that would be great, since Shamrock turned out to be a very small part of the story!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

I read the whole thread!! I love what you are doing with all of your projects. Nalini is simply gorgeous!! and your pup is cute too. It seems like your training style is very similar to mine, and I always like to read about others training experiences. Also I am super jealous of your apartment/lifestyle. It sounds like you have the life every horse lover wishes they could have!! I did something similar to you as a teenager. I started working for a sweet old man as a trail guide when I was 12, put a ton of work on my favorite (my current horse) and got to be the first to ride/touch all of his resale horses. Reading a new horse/seeing what they know will always be my favorite part. Someday (after nursing school) I will do what you do again. Good luck to you!


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Thank you! I've been very, very lucky so far!


----------



## MissColonel (Jun 1, 2014)

I too have read everything and how this reminds me of myself. I am my barn managers apprentice and just started a journal myself although it is kinda scattered currently. Love your journal  and all your horse stories!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Sounds like things are going really well for you  Glad to hear that the clinic went smoothly, and I'm looking forward to pictures of the new lesson horse.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Finally went out and grabbed a few shots of Zena! Better pictures will come eventually! I did take her out on a crazy three hour trail ride Sunday and she did really well. She's a fun ride!
















Danni/GirlScout/NoNameMare is learning lots of new things! Her first time on a lunge line was today. She was confused in the beginning, but once she realized she was supposed to go around me, rather than up to me, she did everything I asked perfectly, and I got some nice movement out of her. Lunging isn't super important to me, but she should know how to do it, and I like how easily she responded to my energy when I asked for transitions. She also played with the tarp a bit. She was freaked out at first, but it only took a few minutes for her to settle down, and then she didn't care at all.
































Missy had her first real ride here yesterday. I've gotten on a few times, but I actually put a saddle on yesterday. Then we worked on giving to the bit, and I got on. We just walked around a few times in both directions. She seemed confused about moving off my leg, and it took a lot of encouraging to get her to move. She was also a bit nervous about me being on her. I'm guessing that her previous 'training' was someone jumping on and letting her follow all of the other horses on a trail ride without teaching her any real cues. So, we worked on the 'go forward' cue, and steering today. I have a feeling that slow and steady is going to be very important with her. But she didn't mind the saddle or girth or anything and looked pretty cute all decked out!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Missy is beautiful! She has such a lovely dished face <3 Glad to hear everything is going well ^^


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

My saddle is here, my saddle is here!!!! FINALLY!!!








While my saddle was on its way, I was out riding with some good friends, and got some great pictures! I don't have many pics of Nalini and I (besides selfies) since I'm usually alone, so I was so glad to get a few! We also pony swapped, so we all rode all three horses. A few of the pictures are of Ollie, an adorable 5 yo grulla, who was a blast to ride!


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

It is HOT. 90ish degrees and humid. Yesterday I didn't drink much and ended up throwing up. Ick. Today, I'm not going anywhere without my water! The new trainer, J, has been helping me work Missy, and teaching me how to use a round pen effectively, since we just got one and I have never stepped inside one before. So, this morning I worked with her while he coached me, and we're going to work her more tonight once it's cooler.

It's so nice to work with someone else. I'm usually by myself, and just figure stuff out as I go. I rarely get to work with someone whose training I admire, so having J for at least the summer, or however long he sticks around is great (even if I do have to share my Missy money with him, haha)

I did take Nalini out and practice what we did this morning with Missy, after J left. My boss grabbed a few pics at the end, while we were just hanging out.


















Inka is one hot puppy!!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Stay cool and healthy! Loving the pics--your horses are beautiful <3


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Thanks! I think I've got pretty some good looking steeds &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Just showing off my beautiful girls! And my saddle. 
Nalini and I did some modeling, as I didn't have any pics of my saddle on her yet. Then we went for a quick ride.
















































Inka finds round pen work exhausting.
ATTACH]459290[/ATTACH]

Missy and I worked in the round pen again, and then worked on softening up to the bit.
















She doesn't look like the wild thing we got off the trailer anymore!


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Exciting stuff happening. First, I got on Missy again. I got on about a week or so ago, and she wasn't ready. Didn't do anything bad, just didn't understand anything I was asking and acted like she might go up, so I got off. J has been teaching me some round penning stuff, which was super cool, and it helped Missy mentally. I could have ridden her last Friday, but we were putting a horse down and I know better than to ride when I'm upset. Then a clinic Saturday, and family in town yesterday, pretty much took up all of my time. So, today we rode. She stood mostly still while I tacked up (something to work on. She's a smidge girthy), and accepted the bit. I worked with her with the bit on the ground for a few minutes, then got on and off a couple of times.

And then... we went riding! Well, we did some circles in the round pen. She was nervous when I first got on, but I just had her stand for a few minutes. When we first started walking around she was very bracey and kept trying to stop. Every time she tried to turn or stop, I asked her to move her hips over (that's what we had been doing in the round pen). She got over that pretty quickly, and we went around four or five times each direction without any resistance. Tomorrow's plan is to ride a little bit longer, keep her soft, and get a trot. 

Pictures!








































I really like the work I'm doing with her. She is just such a sweet mare. I wish I had started riding sooner, but I'm learning about different training processes and it's pretty fascinating. The more I work with J and watch him ride, the more I really like him. I mean, I love HF, but it's so cool to be able to talk about everything with him. My best friends are trainers too, but I know their opinion about everything already, and we grew up essentially the same, and their interests are very much in reining, while mine are in ranch-type stuff. Today, J and I had a great conversation about when and how it's appropriate to teach lateral flexion, and how not to 'overflex'. We also talked about spade bits and training bridle horses (his old boss trained a few but he never has) and Ray Hunt and the Dorrance brothers (he's lending me a Ray Hunt's book). It's just so COOL. I've never had that constant feedback and talked different methods and books with an actual person (my best friends who train, and do a very good job, aren't much into reading. I go to them for advice on teaching spins and stops and more technical stuff), and he and I agree on pretty much everything.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Danni is doing so good. I've had her on the backburner, and really concentrated on Missy, but today we worked on hip control, and tying solidly. So, we've been moving at something of a snail's pace, but she lunges, picks all four feet up, ponies, has had a saddle on a few times, leads solidly, and is standing still when tied, plus moving her hips right around when I ask. I really need to get some pictures and videos up. She's going to be a fun little horse, and my boss says I can take as long as I want with her! Boss really likes her, I have a feeling she won't be leaving, but we'll see. She still has her wolf teeth, so we need to get that taken care of before I start working her in a bit. Once that's settled, we'll be riding!

Missy has been doing well. Put another ride on her yesterday, and planning on doing a longer ride tonight. She is really moving off of my leg nicely, but doesn't like it much when I tell her which direction to go, lol. She does what I ask, but is a bit bracey with the bit. I'm hoping that as we go, with a nice loose rein and working with my seat and legs first, that she'll realize a little guidance from the bit is no big deal.

Nalini has been resting far too much, especially we have ranch camp next week. Eeeek! A full week of 8 hours of riding a day, plus COWS. I am so excited. I better ride my horse tonight. I'm bringing Zena too, but she is well trained and has done it all before. Nalini is good, and usually pretty lazy, but we haven't done any arena work, and when she gets a little bit spunky, she'll pop up a half a foot or so, then throw her head down, and then pretend she's perfect for the rest of the ride. I don't THINK she'll do anything really bad, but thus camp should be good 'boot camp' for her, and then I need to start really putting her to work. Since I got her in March, I really only ride her once or twice a week for a long trail ride, and that's pretty much it. You know how the saying goes... shoemaker's kids are barefoot, and the trainers horse sits in the paddock stuffing her face all day...


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

love this thread! congrats on the saddle, my corriente just arrived last week


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Thanks! Hope you love yours as much as I love mine! Soo comfy. In fact, it's sitting on Missy now, while she learns to stand still and I get a HF break!


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Missy right now. She isn't a fan of learning patience.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Not too much to report, except that I leave for ranch camp tomorrow!! I'm bringing Nalini and Zena. I'll try to update regularly with pics and what we're learning, but I don't know if there will be internet or not. If there isn't, I'll make a big giant post Saturday. Hopefully I can break it up into individual days though!

I'm pretty nervous. I'm not used to riding in front of people much anyways, plus Nalini might misbehave, plus I've just never done anything like it but I want to do a good job. Fortunately, my best friends (twins that I've ridden with my whole life, and they already have a very successful training business) are coming too. They'll be a big help, and they're better riders so they can 'coach' me a bit. And everything is more fun with your best friends! It's going to be awesome and I'm excited, but there are some definite nerves!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Woot! Sounds like a blast . Just remember to breathe and relax and have fun.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

This might take a few posts! Ok, so camp was great. So fun, and I learned a ton. I'll post what we did each day, and pictures.

Day 1:
Discussed being professional, and successful in equine industry
With Nalini:
.Refining ground manners- moving hips over, backing from a wiggle in the rope
.Got on, mounted from the wall.
. Walking one. step. at. a. time. and walking with impulsion. Getting a feel for our horses rhythm
.keeping straight by controlling the ribcage
. walk-jog-lope transitions with a half circle and reverse

With Zena:
.Set up poles in the ring, worked on loping and side passing
.Worked gates on a ride through the different fields
.Set up a small trail course and rode through it
.Learned how to dally, and practiced that for a while

Day 1 was fun, a long day. Got there at 8:30, had horses out at 9, rode til 12:30, lunch til 1, and then swapped our horses and rode until 6:30.

Main 'themes' of the day:
Short sessions often
Do not use reins for speed control, but seat and legs only
Rhythm

All 4 of us in the camp with our green horses








Me and my tack shed








On our 'broke' horses- My best friends and I after our trail course


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Day 2:
Talked about liability, taxes, and bits
With Zena:
.Big focus on 'no hands' riding
. Walk/jog one-rein circles and reverse half circles
.rider position- keep elbows bent, shoulders square, hands still
. quiet lope transitions
. Backing with just our seat- first straight, then we did arcs
.Walk/jog- taking feet in and out of stirrups, knee lifts, and swinging both legs over one side of the horse (sooo much fun. some of the other girls did that at the canter)

With Nalini:
.Self loading (needs more work)
.leading by her feet, to prepare for hobbles
. tacking up ground tied, mounting from wall
. Walk-jog serpentines
.Working through her lope. This was fun. Maybe I've mentioned before on here that she sometimes pops up and crowhops? Well, she did. So the lady had everyone else come in the center and had me just canter around. She was trying to break down into a trot, I was driving her forward and doing an over and under while she fussed and hopped. We got a few good laps, so then I had to go the other direction. It was a lot of fun, pushing her through it, but I do NOT like everyone watching me like that when she's misbehaving!

Day 2 was one of my favorite days, I feel like Nalini and I had a breakthrough there.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Day 3:
Discussed matching horses to riders, building a client base, and balance in bits
With Zena:
.Went for a trail ride! Worked on keeping her straight and forward and using less hand

With Nalini:
.Repeated yesterday's groundwork
. Introduced dragging with a rope and bag, and a tarp
.Used flag to 'switch the horses eyes'
.Mounted, and worked on leg yielding at the walk and jog
.We were interrupted by an enormous thunderstorm and quit early

Day 3 was definitely hump day- I was exhausted, which is why I pushed for a trail ride in the morning and didn't mind the storm one big! We watched movies and read Eclectic Horseman and old copies of The Trail Less Traveled (EH's predecessor, a really cool magazine)


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Day 4:
Fun day! Talked about hobbling, and learned how to do some different tail knots!
With Zena:
.practiced tail knots
. walking with impulsion
. half circle and reverse- did transitions when we hit the rail
.collection at the walk
. extended trot-jog transitions- worked on really driving up through hindquarters at the jog and then letting the trot really extend
.COWS! Checked fence in new pen, did a head count, and moved the cows!

In the afternoon, we brought out our broke horses, and ponied our green horses on a trail ride. We left our green horses on the highline while we worked some lope poles, then picked up our greenies. Zena was really flinching when I pressed her back, neck and butt when we got back, so we talked about different chiropractors in the area to have a look, and practiced tail pulls, belly lifts, and other stretches.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Last day was today. We brought out our broke horses and worked a bit on maintenance trims and learned about hooves. Didn't want to ride Zena because she was just tired and sore and cranky.

With Nalini:

. Went in the woods and did circles, serpentines, figure 8s etc. around trees. She was very on edge and popped up once or twice when we jogged, so I brought her back down to the walk and did slow work. The bending helped

.Then we went in the indoor (it was thunder storming again) and worked on leg yielding at a walk and jog, half circles and half passing back to the rail at the walk, and worked on jog to extended trot transitions. 

After lunch, we just sat and talked for a few hours about different horses and clinicians and training techniques. We also talked about internships that the lady said she could hook us up with, and asked me specifically if I want to go to Virginia to intern for a couple months at a cattle operation where I would be riding and starting colts. I told her I'd keep it in mind- something I would be VERY interested in doing sometime next spring, or even this fall. So we shall see! 

We asked her what we each needed to work on. I need to work on quieting my body and not doing so much, bending my elbows more, doing more lateral exercises at home, and she said that I should ask a little bit more from my horses- really start pushing them and driving them forward and expecting refinement.

It was a great week! I really liked the lady and learned a ton. I'm finding it hard to be back home- I might really look into that internship. Not too many pictures from today, but I have one of Lini and I after she really settled down in the indoor.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Sounds like you had a great time and I am really liking the sound of everything that was covered. Stuff like that is what makes really good horses.

Also looks like your saddle is nice and broke in now :wink:. LOL


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

My saddle looks so good now!! We rode about 6-8 hours a day. I really like everything we did. There was a huge focus on straightness and balance, and I had never done most of the exercises. Lots to practice! We learned a lot about working with horses so that they will 'fill in' for folks who aren't as good a hand- like the mounting from the wall for 'baby boomers with bad backs', etc. I'm ready to go back!


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

I'm ready to go back to camp. There is sooo much mucking to catch up on. Plus, Missy, Danni and Nalini need to get worked. And it's 90 degrees. Sigh. I've got one paddock done, one more to do when it's cooler. I'll start riding in an hour or so, and give an update tonight on how everyone did.

Now, let's talk boys. My story starts with, So there's this guy....

So, there's this guy I met last summer. He was in town visiting his parents, I was in town, getting ready to leave for Mississippi. We hit it off, went out a few times, and both left. He went to Alaska, I went south. We texted every 8ish weeks. Just 'hey, how's life' stuff. Well, he's back. And I'm back. And we went out last night. And now I'm confused. It was fun, just super awkward. He's really quiet, and we've never actually discussed what's going on. I don't really do relationship talk. I had no idea he was coming back into town, and until I walked into church and he was just there last week. I figured we might as well go out, since we're kind of unfinished business. See if it can actually go somewhere. If not, it will be the 'final summer fling', or whatever. I don't know. He's only going to be here a few weeks. We'll see what happens. I seriously doubt it will go anywhere, but I just don't know. It's worth a shot, because there is definitely something there. But the problem is J, the other trainer. He and I are friends, I guess, and him and his girlfriend are not getting along. In fact, he's probably moving in with all of us at the barn this week. So we'll be on the same property, and he's attractive, and he's a good rider, and he's going to be single soon. And just typing all of this makes my head hurt. So, anyway. That's my life. Not sure where all of these guys came from. My life has never been too complicated in this aspect. It's always just been me, the dog, the horses, and the books. And Netflix. And chocolate.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Back to horseland.

I was on my out to ride Missy and now its pouring. So now I'm on HF. Will go out tomorrow am and work with her first thing! Should have ridden her first, but I got on Nalini instead.

Nalini and I practiced some camp stuff today! We worked on leg yielding, jog-extended trot transitions, and backing from my seat. It was fun! Tomorrow we're hitting the trail though, I can't do this much ringwork! We'll just work on ring stuff while we're out.

Saturday I went and bought her a new girth, bit, and curb strap, and my new saddle pad (birthday present) came in. So today we tried everything on. I think she looks pretty snazzy!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She looks very snazzy in those colors. Dang nice horse there.

When it comes to guys, I'm absolutely no help. It's been years since I have had any sort of serious relationship and even that didn't last long because I'm a very awkward girlfriend LOL. Most of my "relationships" have been with friends...and then it was just "with benefits" :lol:.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

smrobs said:


> She looks very snazzy in those colors. Dang nice horse there.
> 
> When it comes to guys, I'm absolutely no help. It's been years since I have had any sort of serious relationship and even that didn't last long because I'm a very awkward girlfriend LOL. Most of my "relationships" have been with friends...and then it was just "with benefits" :lol:.


 Thanks! I'm thinking I'll keep her :wink:

Mine, too. Of course, I'm too young to be in a bunch of serious relationships, but I prefer casual. I hate girl drama, and girls in general, so I usually just stay away. I think I've made up my mind though. I think it will just be a no guys allowed summer. If S is serious, he'll make an effort. If not, I have plenty of horses and books to keep me busy. And who knows what will happen with J. If anything happens, it will be after some time, because I won't be a rebound. Been there, done that!


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

This post is dedicated to Missy's awesomeness.

First ride since before camp, 5th ride ever.


She was calm, responsive, lazy even (I say a lazy Arabian is a good Arabian. Haha.) We walked, and worked on stopping from my seat, backing up, etc. Then, we trotted. It took some encouragement to get her going, but she didn't object to me really driving her forward.









So, I said, let's try opening a gate. I clanged it around, no reaction. I opened it, while asking her to back up, good. Then I made her stand there a few minutes. (The good trainer in me says that it is to teach her not to rush through, and to wait on me. Which is very true. But I also wanted to get a picture.)









Our first time out of the round pen! We walked around the round pen and a few paddocks, down the driveway a bit, and then back up to the barn. All at a calm, collected walk. Tomorrow we might try going down the road a bit! After our ride, she met her new friend, the hose. Her first impression was that it was a water breathing dragon. She kept backing up, and I kept it on her. Took her about thirty seconds to realize how GOOD that cool water felt (Its 90 and muggy today)









I promise to put pictures of Danni up tomorrow. Her progress is not being documented well. We're just waiting for the vet to come take care of those teeth, and in the meantime I'm just making her do a bunch of crazy stuff on the ground and dressing her up.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Great job!!


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

A Danni post is coming as soon as I work her today! I already rode Missy, and attempting to put videos up. We trotted around in the round pen, and did a mini trail ride up the road (we trotted there too!) She did a few little spooks, but nothing terrible. If the videos don't work, they are on the Almost There Farm facebook page.

Maybe that worked. If not, here are some pictures.
























Edit: The videos do not work, so if it's something you must see, check out the farm page!


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

This isn't about Danni, which makes me a liar AGAIN. But, I just asked for information about that internship! I very much want to go, either this fall or next spring. Should make this journal more interesting if I go :wink: I only know that I would be riding a lot, working and starting colts, moving cattle around, and doing all the work that goes with cows. Hopefully it works out! If not, there was another internship at a cutting/breeding barn in Texas (no idea where) that I could do. I think I need to get out for a little while again. J is the new star of the area, and it's hard to get any work with him snatching up horses. I'm happy for him, and don't want him to leave, but of its going to work with both of us here, I need more experience. I need to offer something he can't, which I can't really do right now. So.... hopefully I can leave for a few months, preferably this fall/winter, come back next spring, and really get some good projects going and then attract a few clients. It would be great if the farm got enough attention that it could keep us both busy.

The other news is Shamrock. He's coming back. The woman we sold him to, as a pasture puff got bucked a few times, and I've been seeing him on craigslist for a while. Except he isn't selling, so now he is offered as a kids horse:shock: So I'm taking him back. Might try again, might put him down, depending on how he does with J and I working with him. I can't let him hurt some kid. He's one of my first projects, and my first failure, so I feel responsible.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Man, what a bad deal about Shamrock. Silly woman knew what she was getting but I guess she probably thought she knew how to handle it where ya'll couldn't :?.

Good on you taking him back though. You are an amazing person and an amazing horsewoman, I'm sure you'll figure out what's best for him and for you. Don't get yourself hurt though.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

smrobs said:


> Man, what a bad deal about Shamrock. Silly woman knew what she was getting but I guess she probably thought she knew how to handle it where ya'll couldn't :?.
> 
> Good on you taking him back though. You are an amazing person and an amazing horsewoman, I'm sure you'll figure out what's best for him and for you. Don't get yourself hurt though.


 Thanks smrobs (totally typed smorbs the first time, haha). 

I doubt I'll get on. I say that I could, but I would definitely wimp out. It just sucks, because he was really, really a nice horse. Until he wasn't. J has something he wants to try before we put him down, but we probably will be just putting him down. J's put a few horses down himself from being out on the ranch for so long, and I asked him to show me how and where... I know he would do it but I feel like it should be me. If I'm planning on doing this as a career, I need to know that I can handle that myself in the case of emergency, anyway.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I tell you, that's a **** hard thing to do, but it is necessary to know you can. 

Have you considered selling him directly to a kill buyer? I know that can be a touchy subject with some folks but at least that way, the meat wouldn't be wasted. That's what I did with my counterfeit horse. If I remember correctly, I think he brought a little over $800 with no chance of being bought by some good natured "savior".


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

It certainly wouldn't be easy.

I would consider it, but not sure the boss would, especially not when she knows J could do it, and I'm sort of willing to. Plus, I'm sure there are kill buyers in the area, but they don't have a big presence in New England at all. I don't think finding one would be easy. Everyone here has a very, very strong "save all the horsies" attitude, and we're a long haul from Mexico. Not so far from Canada, but it's harder to find those buyers. 

The other option is to find him a home where he would be a legitimate pasture puff, as he does have good ground manners and a decent temperament, but I don't want to repeat the last purchase so I think the buck stops here. It would probably be the best thing for him. We can't keep him. No sense in keeping a useless horse through the winters up here.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I hear you. :hug:

It sucks having to make the tough calls.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Ok, as promised.... Danni!

We had our first ride ever today. I've saddled her a few times, so I put it on and we worked in the round pen for a bit. Then the bridle came on. She was NOT a fan. We worked on different bridle softening exercises for maybe fifteen-twenty minutes. I got on and off a few times. Then I stayed on. Patted her all over. It only took a few minutes for her to understand that she was to move off of my leg. We went around in little circles, and then went all the way around the round pen twice in each direction. So I got off. First ride was a success.

After I was off and leading her to the gate, she noticed her friends weren't in the same part of the pasture anymore, and about plowed me over to go run across and the round pen and whinny for them. So we went back to work. I sent her around, changed directions every couple strides, until she was back with me. Then I got on and off a few more times, untacked her, and left her tied for a half an hour or so. Now she is back in her pen and I am exhausted!

All tacked up








She wants to be a WP horse, haha








And we're on!








Really, she did well. I wish she would have just stayed good after I got off, but she settled back down when we started working again, and tied quietly. So all in all, I think we did ok! I was surprised how easily she picked up on everything.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Danni is adorbs!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Cantered Missy!! She picked it right up going to the left, and we did a dew circles. Going to the right she gave a tiny hop, but rode right through it and I got a good circle. My boss came out and got pictures,we got some cute ones! We did a little trail ride after. Typical Arab just wanted to trot the whole time :wink:








































































She looks so shiny and pretty. Looking through all of the pictures made me realize that she is absolutely gorgeous. It also made me realize that I need to BEND my dang elbows!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Gorgeous. Congrats on the successful first lope :clap:. LOL at the elbows, we all have our riding vices we are trying to fix :wink:.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow, she sure is chromy!

I have to ask; who is your favorite? :>


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Zexious said:


> Wow, she sure is chromy!
> 
> I have to ask; who is your favorite? :>


Nalini is my favorite, because she's all mine! I found her, bought her, and she isn't going anywhere. Missy and Danni are just projects I've got going, and I hope to find them good homes, will probably put them up for sale in a month or month and a half. They are mother and daughter, and I'm not sure who my favorite is! Right now, I'm having a lot of fun with Missy, but I think Danni is going to be great once we can start really riding!


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Last post for today. I feel like this journal has grown a lot in the past two weeks! I enjoyed reading over it again today from the beginning. I feel like I've grown so much just in the past six months. Long ways to go, lol. Anyway, I went to see Shamrock this afternoon. He was in a teeny paddock full of crap, has lost all of his topline, and just looked depressed. He perked right up when he saw me! Followed me around, listened to my every command when I did a bit of groundwork with him. Poor guy. I had to pay for him, which sucks, but it's worth it to keep him from hurting someone. The woman didn't recognize me and I posed as someone else, as I know she wouldn't return the horse. So I paid $350 for a horse that I'm putting down. Go figure. It's the right thing to do though. Picking him up sometime later this week, after I get paid a little bit.

The other news is far more exciting. I don't have all of the details yet BUT it looks like I'll be spending this fall in Virginia at a REAL ranch!!! I got word today from the lady I did my camp with. She talked to the owner and he said they'd take me for the fall, and if I like it I might go back again next spring. Hoping I can bring Nalini with me- I know one other girl brought a horse down with her. If we did that, I would have one broke horse by the end! If not, I'll have lots to teach her when I get back. I'll be going for 8-12 weeks, probably. The only factor that is make it or break it for me is if I can bring Inka. I'll be getting details tomorrow though! The owner of the ranch is supposedly an excellent hand, a real cowboy. He rides a lot with Bryan Nubert and Tom Curtain. Nubert rode with the Dorrances back in the day so I'm hoping maybe I'll get to ride with him and ask a billion questions!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Squeee about the ranch internship! I can guarantee you'll have a good horse by the end. Do you know how to rope? If not, you'll probably get a chance to learn that as well . I can tell you from firsthand experience, working on a horse for hours every day for days in a row doing ranch type work will make a broker horse with more handle than 6 months of training rides on a trail or in an arena. So excited for you! :happydance:


As for the deal with Shamrock, I don't know what to say. It sucks having to spend money on him like that but you are doing the right thing. You are a wonderful and responsible person :hug:.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

I don't know how to rope. I have zero hand eye coordination, so I always gave up practicing lol. I'll have to learn though! Should be fun! I'm super pumped!! I have a LOT to learn. Expect a million questions from me! Can't wait to pack all of my bags again. I actually know the area of Virginia really well. I know my way around the whole state of VA and TN, as mom grew up in VA and all of her family is scattered around TN. I looked at the map and realized I've driven within 20 minutes of the ranch before!


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Successful first long trail ride on Missy today!
















We worked in the round pen for maybe ten minutes while my boss was tacking up Zena, and did a lot of trotting. Then went into the big ring and walked around (and over a bridge!!) while J was working another horse. Then we went to the barn and practiced standing still until the boss was ready to hit the trail. Off we went! Walk-trot ride, with two dogs with us. The only place she spooked was passing a mailbox with two balloons tied to it. We led most of the way, and had Zena trot past us and play leapfrog. Missy was perfect. She walked nice and quietly, picked the trot right up. When we were close to the barn I asked my boss is she wanted to try her, so Missy got her first 'other rider' today and she was fine with that. Boss loves her smooth trot! I'm thinking that Missy's ad will be very much a trail horse/ endurance prospect, because she absolutely loves it.

Dani and I did some bridle softening on the ground, I did a little maintenance trim on her feet, left her tied for an hour or so and gave her a good hosing, as she has never had a bath. She wasn't a fan at ALL! So we'll be doing that. What sells horses up here is their ability to load up, bath, not run people over on the ground, and canter 20m circles. If I can get Missy and Dani to do all of that (which I'm already almost there) plus make them trail proof, I can easily get $2000 each for them.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Woot!!!! That's awesome . Keep up the fantastic work :clap:


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

I'm so proud of both of them. We're working on trailer loading tomorrow which will be .... interesting. Getting them on to get here took hours, and we had to get a lunge line behind their butts and literally drag them in.

But J watched me ride today (first time he's really seen me ride. I always wait until he's gone just so we aren't in each others way) and I think he was pretty impressed. He told me that Missy was looking really good, and that I had a quiet hand and seat. We're at the point that we're pretty good friends now, and he's actually asking me for advice/ my opinion once in a while. He also told me that he wants to get enough clients so that by next spring, we both have 3 or 4 horses each. I'm glad that he isn't just trying to be the new local superstar, and wants to include me, is including me, in his plans for the next few months. I really need someone like him to vouch for me with people, because otherwise nobody is going to send a 19 year old girl their horses. So that conversation made me feel better about the next little while. I know having that internship on my 'resume' will help me too.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

We put Missy up for sale, just to see what kind of responses we would get, and WOW. 2 today. One that was a little bit silly, she wanted a show horse for her 8 yo daughter... I told her it wouldn't be a good fit. But the other one? It's a woman who does endurance, wants a horse to add their breeding program (Morabs) as well as compete in endurance rides. She is very knowledgeable and sounds like a fantastic fit. I'm calling her tomorrow, and hopefully we can meet sometime in the near future. Until then, we have plenty to work on! Have been taking her out on long solo trail rides the past few days, and working on trailer loading. We're doing a big 4 hour ride on Friday, up in the mountains, and I'm planning on riding her. I think it will be a blast!


Danni is doing really well, too. I've put two more rides on her, and I'm really liking the way she's coming along. We'll be out of the round pen sometime this weekend!

J got a new horse in for training tonight. Gorgeous 6 yo Perch/TB/QH boy named Deisel. I'm in love. Such a sweet horse. J waited about half a second after I walked through the door tonight to say "Have you seen the new horse? Come let me show you the new horse." I think he's excited, haha. I'll try to sneak a few pics of his horses up sometime.

I called the guy about the internship Tuesday, haven't heard back yet, so I'm planning to call again tomorrow. I just want to know for sure! The only thing I need to know is if dogs are allowed. If Inka can come, I'll be there. If not, I can't just ditch her. I have nowhere to keep her for those 8 weeks. So that's the last 'make it or break it' piece. Either way, I'll be keeping busy this fall.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

I guess I'm overdue for an update.

Still no word back about the internship, but I think I'll plan on contacting them again next spring or summer. There is so much going on here, and I love being a part of all of it.

Missy is doing really well. She got a little crow-hoppy Saturday, but I just pushed her through it and worked her really hard. Sunday there was one buck, so we worked all day again. Yesterday we went for a three hour trail ride and she was absolutely perfect! We're working on canter transitions now, and she is just super sensitive. She doesn't like it if you ask 'too much'. Typical mare, lol. But she's a blast to ride. Yesterday we were pretty much just tearing around the countryside, loping and galloping and having a grand ole time. She has someone coming to look at her this next weekend.

Dani is doing well, too. Only a few rides, maybe 3, but we're walk-trot now. 

J's horses are doing pretty good. It's so funny watching him ride because he is always talking to the horses and he says the most ridiculous things. He and the gf broke up, so he's living at the farm now. We've been spending quite a bit of time together. Watched Lonesome Dove today! Well, part 1. I haven't watched a lot of Westerns, but this might be one of my new favorite movies. I love it.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Sounds like you're doing great and don't worry too much about that internship. If they don't pick you this year, there is always next year. Or, if you'd be willing to move for a while, there are feedlots all along this part of the country and they are almost always hiring. That can turn you into a heck of a cow-hand in a hurry and make some really nice horses in a hurry too.

Some of them even provide housing for their "cowboys".

Lonesome Dove is easily one of the best westerns in history, right beside Tombstone IMHO. The original LD with Robert Duvall is amazing, but did you know that's actually the 4th in the series and there's 6 altogether? Some are better than others but they're all good.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Hmm. I didn't know that. We're watching the one with Robert Duvall. J said there's another that talks about him when he was younger, called Comanche Moon? He said the acting wasn't great, but it was still one of his favorite movies. I'd never even HEARD of LD, and I love it. 

I talked to the lady who got me in touch with the internship ranch, and she said they're most likely in the mountains and to keep trying. Which I will. But I think I might hold off really pushing until springtime. I would LOVE to go west and work on a feedlot sometime. I really do want to get out and travel and ride, there's just so much happening right now for me here. It feels silly to leave now.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well I tell you what, if you're ever in the Oklahoma panhandle and are looking for work at a feedlot, let me know. An old family friend of mine runs one of the biggest in the area (I think will house over 100K head inside the feedyard proper with several thousand acres of pasture land for free range cattle) and they are almost always looking for folks to ride pens. My brother worked there for almost 10 years and my family has been keeping pasture cattle in the summer for them for almost 25 years. Doug is a great friend and I'm sure he'd be happy to hire you if you dropped my name :wink:.
CRI Feeders


Oh, and the LD movies in order from first to last: and  it appears I lied to you. There's only 5.
Dead Man's Walk (when they are just kids starting out in the Rangers)
Comanche Moon
Lonesome Dove
Return to Lonesome Dove
Streets of Laredo (Cap'n Call as an old man)


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

smrobs said:


> Well I tell you what, if you're ever in the Oklahoma panhandle and are looking for work at a feedlot, let me know. An old family friend of mine runs one of the biggest in the area (I think will house over 100K head inside the feedyard proper with several thousand acres of pasture land for free range cattle) and they are almost always looking for folks to ride pens. My brother worked there for almost 10 years and my family has been keeping pasture cattle in the summer for them for almost 25 years. Doug is a great friend and I'm sure he'd be happy to hire you if you dropped my name :wink:.
> CRI Feeders
> 
> 
> ...


 You're the best. I'm going to write that down. That would be such a cool experience. 

And thanks for the list! I know J only has LD and CM, so maybe I'll pick up the others... something to keep in mind for the world's most awesome Christmas presents lol


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

A few pictures from riding Dani tonight. She did really, really well.


















Inka pouting after I kicked her out of the round pen.








Missy and I had a good ride this morning, but yesterday was not fun. She was a squirrel on a string. Spooking at everything, bracing against the bit, jigging, etc. We went for a ride up the dirt roads and she was being ridiculous the whole time. Saw a huge eighteen wheeler coming at us and I was like "Oh, crap." The driver cut the engine. I thanked him as I passed and he said "I learned a long time ago to shut the truck off when I see an Arab coming" LOL. We talked a few minutes and then trotted off again. After a few miles of making her trotting, she finally walked the rest of the way home. Today she was perfect though.

Finally got a phone call about the internship! He wants me to come, but I asked if maybe next spring would work and he said sure. So I'm supposed to call him 'sometime in February or March' and work out details. So I'm not going to think about it too much until then. I'm concentrating on Missy and Dani, and once they have good homes, I'm concentrating on Nalini and my own riding all winter. If I'm up to snuff, I'll make the call and head out for a few months. If I can keep busy here with my own clients, I might just go down for a week or two to pick the guys brain and then come home.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Forgot these!


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

I've been neglecting HF. Hope I haven't missed too much! Anyway, Missy and Dani are both doing great. Dani has finally left the round pen, and we're hitting the trails now. One of our boarders is interested in her, but she isn't officially for sale yet. She'll be ready in a few weeks though!

And Missy. She had a naughty phase, but she's been perfect for our last four or five rides now. More people coming to see her this week. Tonight on our ride, we had quite the adventure. Inka, my 10 month old lab/hound mix was with us and we ran into a good sized coyote. It took off when it saw us, but Inka went after it. She came back as soon as I called her off, but then the coyote was after her. I thought my dog was dead. Didn't have my gun, so I just charged it, with Missy. Didn't take too much for the thing to hightail through the woods, and Inka didn't have a scratch. Crazy ride, but I was so proud of Missy. 

This week I have a summer camp- with one kid. I am so not a kid person so I'm already ready for Friday... going to NY this weekend to visit some friends though!


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Sooo glad this week is over. I do NOT like kids. I do like road trips though, so looking forward to tomorrow's trip to NY! It's my final road trip with my brother- he leaves for college in Idaho on Tuesday!

Danni and Missy are both doing so well. Solid w-t-c on the trail, and an eleven year old rode Danni last night, on D's second ride that day, and 4th trail ride. I need to start doing ring work with both of them, but they are both for sale, so now it's the waiting game. Danni got introduced to hobbles this week, too!

I rode Nalini for the first time in two or three weeks today. I've just been busy with the other girls, and trying to get fences painted. We need to get back to work though. She was a brat! Still the best ride I've had in a while.

We got the loan for the indoor!!! Which means we can ride even if it's icy! Should be up before winter. The arena is 60 by 120, and the structure will also include 10 stalls and a big new tack room.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

These past few weeks have been absolute crud. One of J's training horses brought in strangles, so we're on lockdown. No horses in or out for 30 days. So Missy isn't going anywhere, and J can't get any new clients. We had just gotten two new boarders to sign on, too. And one of the horses who caught it is older and not doing well at all. The vet's been coming out every other day to fill him up with fluids because he isn't drinking.

Missy and Dani are both doing excellent. We're probably keeping Dani. She's such a nice horse, and really taking to jumping. The neighbor girl who's been riding her wants to show her this fall. So I'll keep doing foundation work with her, the little girl will show on her, and then come spring we'll either keep her as a lesson horse or sell her as a kid safe jumping pony. Missy is just an Arabian. She's perfect for two weeks, and then she's scared of everything for a week, and then she's good again. Another 30 days will be good for her. Fortunately, none of my horses or the boarders have shown any sign of sickness. Only J's horses, because they were together. So I'm keeping my tack and brushes and halters separate, changing clothes after I finish doctoring the sick horses, etc. It's keeping itself very contained so far. Been about a week and a half since the first horse got sick.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yikes!! Hate it when that happens :-(. Hope no others get sick and that the sick ones heal up quickly.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Nalini and Dani came up with a fever and snotty nose today, so they're joining the sick bay. Everyone else is separated and vaccinated. We had the vet here today to give the really sick horse more fluids, so we just vaccinated everyone else. Nalini and Dani are on penicillin and banamine. Both are eating and drinking, which is great. All of the other horses lost their appetites, so we caught it early. According to the lab, it's a weak strain. All of J's other horses who got sick were better within 3-4 days, except for the older horse who is still sick.

Anyway, I'm off to scrub brushes, saddle pads, halters, etc. So glad this week is over. It's been a doozy. I almost want to start drinking lol


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

I suppose another update is in order. Two more people are coming to look at Missy this week. One woman came to see her Saturday and is coming again. Unfortunately, she can't actually leave the property until we're cleared by a vet, but we've been honest about that when people call about her.

Dani and Nalini are fine now. Both back in work. Dani is doing great, we went for a long ride this afternoon. We've also been going swimming, amd played around bridleless yesterday while doing our ring work.

Nalini and I have been tearing up and sown the dirt roads, looking for new trails. Found a beautiful little trail that goes right to the back of the little village store, so now we can go ride to get snacks! She's had a lot of time off, just because I've been so busy with Missy and Dani. We're in something of a boot camp now lol I've really missed her. She is smooth and fast and sassy and I love it. 

I went to a ranch show at the farm I did the camp at this summer. Met some cool people and watched some really nice horses. There was a bridle horse! So incredible to watch him work cows. I was just sitting there, all day like "I want that horse, and that horse, and that saddle, and that bosal and that truck, and... " Sigh. If only. 

I'm still planning on going to VA this next spring, I find out 'sometime in February or March'. I met a girl at the show who just got back from spending the summer there and she could RIDE. So I'm a lot more excited about it now! I have a few reasons for wanting to go that I'm not proud of, too. I need to get out of NH for a while. I'm having a hard time being around J all of the time- starting to get feelings and all of that gross stuff and he has a new gf and it's getting hard. But mostly, I want to go down, hopefully bring Nalini and learn a ton, and then come back and start collecting clients. Bringing Nalini depends if I can get someone headed down that direction with a horse trailer to give us a lift.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Ok, another full update! I'll have a lot more time now, so I'll get to spend more time with HF. 

First, Missy is sold!!! I got the money, and we're delivering her as soon as the vet clears the barn. Also, haven't had any sick horses in two weeks and everyone else is vaccinated so I think we're over the worst of it. Just need to get cleared.

Second, indoor is going to be up before thanksgiving!! 

Third is a little bit more complicated. The basics are, I moved back home and I'm only working at the barn in the mornings now, doing chores, and riding Dani and Nalini. The reasons are, J hired a kid from back home to come help him with horses (which, whatever. I could have done it, but maybe having a friend from home will keep him from getting him homesick.) J is now the official barn manager and is essentially running the farm. So he is now the hotshot trainer and manager and I was demoted to stable girl. I'm really not too bothered by it. J has been working for a position like this for a long time, it's just that he picked the place that I wanted to settle down on. Anyway, I need to make way more money if I'm going to VA this spring, so when my boss tried to very carefully explain to me that J was becoming head honcho and hiring someone else to help him, I just stepped down, said I could still do morning chores and ride my horses, and then find a job waiting tables or something at night.

The good news is, I'm pretty well over J now. I'm also job hunting. I figure I'll work the two jobs until spring, when I go to VA, and then when the internship is over, I'lll move on to another barn (maybe west!) and try to find my own place. I learned a ton in the last year, and I'm so glad I had a place to come work at when I got home from MS. But I think it's about time for me to move downstream. So, I'll save as much money as I can, go to VA, an who knows where I'll be a year from now!


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

This week went better than I thought it would. J's kid came in Tuesday, and we've been working together all week. He's nice enough. A really hard worker. I guess he's a bull rider, but he's not a hotshot like most of the one's I've met, just VERY rough around the edges, but he's a decent hand with the horses. He gets most of the chores done before I show up at seven in the morning, so I just help him finish and then ride Dani and Nalini. Dani pulled a shoe Thursday, and I can't find the dang thing, so I've just been riding Lini. Our farrier isn't back in town until Tuesday. I've been taking Missy out too, to keep her in shape before she leaves.

I applied for three jobs, so I should here back within the next couple of days about those. If I don't hear back, I'll apply at a few more places next week. 

I'm sorry there have been no pictures- my camera broke right after ranch camp. But I'm going out for a long trail ride with my boss and the bull rider today (I need an initial for him, but his is J, too and that could get confusing, so we'll just call him the bull rider for now), so my boss will take plenty of pictures then, and I will steal a few. I need a new camera.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

This week has been awesome. The new kid and I get along really well, we've been riding all over the place.

And my best friends came over today for a trail ride, so we got Missy, Dani, and Nalini all out together. It was a gorgeous ride and the horses all did really well. Missy will be leaving sometime next week, so it will be her last 'big ride', probably.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

A good week! Lots of riding! Dani is coming along really nicely. She's been extra spooky for the past week or two, but her mom (Missy) had a similar stage, so I think she'll start to calm down soon. I need to take her on a few four or five hour rides next week, to really encourage her to act sensible.

Nalini is doing great, too. We were on a ride with one of J's client's yesterday and the new kid took off at a gallop and the client's horse started getting antsy. Nalini really wanted to take off, too, but instead she just walked and helped me 'herd' the client's horse until he calmed down. I was so proud of her. 

The vet cleared us, so our strangles nightmare is officially over!!! Yahoo!!!!! Missy went to her new home today- it's absolutely gorgeous. Huge grassy paddocks with miles of trails and a small indoor. And I got paid, finally!

Also, J started asking to ride a couple of his horses for him, and he's going to pay me for that, too. I might not need to get another job after all!


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Well, I THOUGHT I would have more time for HF. I've been so busy the past three weeks. Been having a lot of car trouble, which is always fun. 

So, update. Nalini is doing great. We've been riding up in the mountains at least once a week. She's been awesome, the 'sassy' moments are few and far between now. And we've gotten some GREAT pictures.







































Danni and I finally had a breakthrough today. I mentioned in my last post that she was in an 'ultra spooky' stage. She was also bracing against the bit, and rushing forward. I have been trying everything to get her to THINK and slow down. I tried rides with lots of transitions, I tried all-day rides, I tried running her into the ground, I tried long jogs, I tried just making her walk (obviously this was not all at the same time.) I did things I thought would keep her mind busy, and nothing has been working.

Today I got her out, and she was completely psychotic. Spooking and jigging before I even got on. The wind wad howling and acorns were pelting us and I thought I was in for a terrible ride. I started out just making her walk, and then worked on some lateral movement that I had introduced in the ring last week. I can't believe it took me so freaking long to figure her out- she LOVES lateral work. I mean, she eats it up. She was leg yielding perfectly within minutes, then half passing. So every time she started to rush, or brace on the bit, we half passed serpentines up and down the dirt road. She stopped looking around all distracted and she moved straight. I got a rhythmic jog with no attempts to rush. Every time she thought about speeding up, I leg yielded her over. She was focused, she started really using her hindquarters- it all came together. I wish I had thought of it sooner. I know I should have, but I got stuck in some kind of rut. I'm so proud of her though, and really, really happy that I figured out the missing link.


----------

